# F-22 Collides With Parked CF-18



## tomahawk6 (18 Apr 2009)

F-22 taxiway collision causes $1 million damage 
By Stephen Trimble

A US Air Force Lockheed Martin F-22A Raptor has sustained more than $1 million in damage after colliding with another aircraft parked on a taxiway.

A spokesman at Tyndall AFB, Florida, where the incident last week occurred, confirmed the F-22A struck a Canada's Air Force Boeing CF-18. 

Despite a $1 million repair bill, the collision was a relatively minor, low-speed event, the spokesman says. Details of the damage are being withheld pending the results of a safety investigation.

The USAF defines a Class A safety mishap as any incident resulting in death or disabling injury to people or more than $1 million worth of damage to the aircraft.

Meanwhile, the RCAF has also dispatched a safety investigation team to Tyndall, says a spokesman for the 1st Canadian Air Division. 

The spokesman was unable to immediately provide details about the damage sustained by the parked CF-18. 

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles/2009/04/17/325325/f-22-taxiway-collision-causes-1-million-damage.html


----------



## karl28 (18 Apr 2009)

Wow a 1 million dollar fender bender ouch . I am always kind of shocked when some one ends up hitting a parked vehicle of any kind like whats there excuse the parked vehicle just jumped out at them sheesh .


----------



## smitty66 (18 Apr 2009)

I'd hate to see the deductable on that  ;D


----------



## SupersonicMax (18 Apr 2009)

karl28, hydraulic going to the Nose Wheel Steering and the Brakes may fail.  In that case, there isn't much the pilot can do other than hope he doesn't hit anything, and if he does, that it's not too hard.  65000 lbs has a lot of inertia.


----------



## jp86 (18 Apr 2009)

Working article link

While it's an interesting idea to bring in old RCAF folks to do the investigation (I presume it's a cost saving measure), I'm concerned that their CF-101 and CF-104 experience might not be directly applicable to this incident.


----------



## smale436 (18 Apr 2009)

Wow. I was wondering how long it would take for the incident to appear in some form of media. Not long at all. (I was there when it happened) Relatively minor damage to the 18.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Apr 2009)

karl28 said:
			
		

> Wow a 1 million dollar fender bender ouch . I am always kind of shocked when some one ends up hitting a parked vehicle of any kind like whats there excuse the parked vehicle just jumped out at them sheesh .



Just like sometimes tow crews hit hangar walls/doors with an aircraft. Its not like the wall/door came out of nowhere. People makes mistakes thats why most professional air forces have a pretty good flight safety program.


----------



## belka (19 Apr 2009)

More info but says pretty much the same thing,

http://www.examiner.com/x-5411-NY-Military-and-Civil-Aviation-Examiner~y2009m4d16-A-minor-collision



> A F-22 Raptor and a Canadian CF-18 Hornet suffered from a minor ground collision last week at Tyndall Air Force Base, Florida, the 325th Fighter Wing Public Affairs Office says. It was a minor accident while the aircraft were parking in their shelters, but was still classified as a Class A incident causing a little over one million dollars worth of damage to the F-22. Both pilots were unhurt, and the aircraft will be repaired.  As Mr. Bell, one of the Wing Public Affairs Officers, explains, “ It was just barely a Class A”, adding that the “aircraft aren’t doing NASCAR speeds while taxing. I wouldn’t say that it’s a non-incident, but we’re investigating."


----------



## Snakedoc (21 Apr 2009)

jp86 said:
			
		

> Working article link
> 
> While it's an interesting idea to bring in old RCAF folks to do the investigation (I presume it's a cost saving measure), I'm concerned that their CF-101 and CF-104 experience might not be directly applicable to this incident.



I agree, good to see the RCAF still kicking around  ;D


----------



## K225 (21 Apr 2009)

I'm always surprised at how many Canadians don't realize the RCAF no longer exists let alone foreigners. Then again it shows that Canadian Heritage is held in good regard.
I know in many of our hearts the RCAF is still flowing in our viens, as clogged as they may be.


----------

